# Buying scraps



## LaurenceOs (Jun 9, 2009)

Theres a bloke on ebay selling bags of oldschool chips for the purpose of pm recovery... is it worth it? nearly 7oz of chips for less than $1


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 9, 2009)

It depends on a number of factors.First and foremost,what is the shipping? Next what kind of ships,and are they on anything or are they by themselves.Then look at his feedback,and time left in the auction.If theres 6 days and 22 hours left in the auction,theres a good chance that they will go much higher.You can always look at his completed listings and see if he sold any others like them and how much did they go for or see if anyone else sold some like them.
Hope this helps.
Johnny


----------



## LaurenceOs (Jun 9, 2009)

You sir are a legend, always there to help 


> UP FOR AUCTION CONSIDERATION IS THE FOLLOWING ITEMS : VARIOUS OLDER CPU MEMORY SCRAP CHIPS FOR PRECIOUS METAL PROCESSING ! TOTAL WEIGHT IS 6.38 OUNCES. THESE ARE OLDER CHIPS FROM THE 1980'S UP.


He has 3500 and 100%, BUT £12 shipping... didnt see that bit lol


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok I know the seller and he is legitimate.I would ask him if you won a bunch of auctions if he would place everything in a flat rate international box.Im sure he won't mind.but as you can see he has several auctions like this one all starting at .99 cents.Just a thought.If you dont want to chance it,I can send you some low grade stuff for you to play with,just pay for shipping.If you want to PM me your address I'll throw some stuff together and you can paypal me the shipping after you get the box.
Johnny


----------



## LaurenceOs (Jun 9, 2009)

You're not serious?!? You'd do that? 

That'd be fantastic... Seems wrong almost lol
Do you really have that much around? I've been looking at all sorts of avenues today for getting my scraps and this is something i would like to do on the side.

I'll PM you.. Im trying my best not to bombard you with Q's, i research as much as i can on the net but sometimes the answers are only with you guys.

Many thanks, a rare kindness!

Laurence.


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 9, 2009)

If you only knew what others on here have done for me in the past years,you'd understand.Steve has spent hours and hours and hours sending me emails and talking me through things.Harold has put up with more stuff from me than I care to discuss and is still one of my best friends,and lou.....well hes just awesome to have on your side.I am also personal friends with very many people on here that I write to frequently(randy you didnt write back...lol),and last is my best friend.Once you've known me for a while you'll figure out who it is.I taught him how to start doing all of this and he has past me ten fold.What I am trying to say is that,with the exception of a few people that we are trying to get banned from the forum,everyone is awesome.This is my extended family.I will gladly send you some stuff to play with.
Johnny


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 9, 2009)

Got it.I'll get you some stuff out as soon as I can.
Johnny


----------



## LaurenceOs (Jun 9, 2009)

The gold bug has definately hit though lol, my brother start buying ounce ingots of pure silver (apparently a major investment(look up robert kyosaki(spl)))


----------

